# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  أنت تريد وأنا أريد والله يفعل ما يريد

## yassirali66

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 هذا قصه اعجبـتني وقلت لابد ان اطرحها لكم 
 الحب اعظم الصفات في الدنيا
  وفي هذا القصه تعرفوعلي الحب

 قرر صاحبنا الزواج وطلب من أهله البحث عن فتاة مناسبة ذات  خلق ودين ،


 وكما جرت العادات والتقاليد حين وجدوا إحدى قريباته


 وشعروا  بأنها تناسبه ذهبوا لخطبتها



 ولم يتردد أهل البنت في الموافقة لما كان يتحلى  به صاحبنا من مقومات تغرى أية أسرة بمصاهرته



 وسارت الأمور كما يجب وأتم  الله فرحتهم ،




 وفي عرس جميل متواضع اجتمع الأهل والأصحاب للتهنئة .





 وشيئاً فشيئاً بعد الزواج وبمرور الأيام



 لاحظ المحيطون بصحابنا هيامه  وغرامه الجارف بزوجته 




وتعلقه بها




 وبالمقابل أهل البيت استغربوا عدم مفارقة  ذكر زوجها للسانها .





 أي نعم هم يؤمنون بالحب




 ويعلمون أنه يزداد بالعشرة





 ولكن الذي لا يعلمونه أو لم يخطر لهم ببال أنهما سيتعلقان ببعضها إلى هذه  الدرجة .





 

 وبعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على زواجهما 




بدؤوا يواجهون الضغوط من أهاليهم في  مسألة الإنجاب،




 لأن الآخرين ممن تزوجوا معهم في ذلك التاريخ أصبح لديهم طفل  أو اثنان






 وهم مازالوا كما هم ، 





وأخذت الزوجة تلح على زوجها أن يكشفوا عند  الطبيب






 عل وعسى أن يكون أمراً بسيطاً يتنهى بعلاج أو توجيهات طبية .







 وهنا وقع ما لم يكن بالحسبان ، حيث اكتشفوا أن الزوجة (عقيم ) !! 







 وبدأت التلميحات من أهل صاحبنا تكثر



 والغمز


 واللمز



 يزداد إلى أن صارحته  والدته





 وطلبت منه أن يتزوج بثانية



 ويطلق زوجته 





أو يبقها على ذمته بغرض  الإنجاب من أخرى ،





 فطفح كيل صاحبنا






 الذي جمع أهله وقال لهم




( بلهجة الواثق من  نفسه)



 تظنون أن زوجتي عقيم ؟!





 إن العقم الحقيقي لا يتعلق بالإنجاب ،




 أنا  أراه في المشاعر الصادقة والحب الطاهر
 العفيف




 ومن ناحيتي ولله الحمد تنجب  لي زوجتي في اليوم الواحد أكثر من مائة مولود




 وراض بها وهي راضية




 فلا  تعيدوا لها سيرة الموضوع التافه أبداً .



لله درك يارجل


 

 وأصبح العقم الذي كانوا يتوقعون وقوع فراقهم به ، 




سبباً اكتشفت به الزوجة  مدى التضحية والحب






 الذي يكنه صاحبنا لها




 وبعد مرور أكثر من تسع سنوات قضاها  الزوجان على أروع ما يكون من الحب





 والرومانسية




 بدأت تهاجم الزوجة




 أعراض  مرض غريبة




 اضطرتهم إلى الكشف





 عليها بقلق في إحدى المستشفيات ،




 الذي حولهم  إلى





( مستشفى *** التخصصي )



 وهنا زاد القلق لمعرفة الزوج




 وعلمه أن المحولين  إلى هذا المستشفى 




عادةً ما يكونون مصابين بأمراض




خطيرة .





 وبعد تشخيص الحالة وإجراء اللازم من تحاليل وكشف طبي ،




 صارح الأطباء زوجها  بأنها مريضة بداء






 عضال 





عدد المصابين به معدود على الأصابع





 في هذه الدنيا ، 





وأنها لن تعيش كحد أقصى أكثر من 






خمس سنوات




 بأية حال من الأحوال والأعمار  بيد الله .











 ولكن الذي يزيد الألم والحسرة 






أن حالتها ستسوء في كل سنة 






أكثر من سابقتها،





 والأفضل إبقاؤها في المستشفى 





لتلقي الرعاية الطبية اللازمة إلى أن يأخذ  الله 




أمانته .






 ولم يخضع الزوج لرغبة الأطباء





 ورفض إبقاءها لديهم





 وقاوم  أعصابه كي لا تنهار 





وعزم على تجهيز شقته






 بالمعدات الطبية اللازمة





 لتهيئة  الجو المناسب كي تتلقى زوجته به





 الرعاية فابتاع ما تجاوزت قيمته






 الـ (  26000 )





 من أجهزة ومعدات طبية ،





 جهز بها شقته 




لتستقبل زوجته بعد  الخروج من المستشفى ،





 وكان أغلب المبلغ المذكور قد





 تدينه



 بالإضافة إلى سلفة  اقترضها من البنك .






 واستقدم لزوجته ممرضة




 متفرغة كي تعاونه في القيام على حالتها ،





 وتقدم بطلب  لإدارته ليأخذ أجازة من دون راتب





 ، ولكن مديره




 رفض




 لعلمه بمقدار الديون  التي تكبدها ،




 فهو في أشد الحالة لكل  من الراتب ،





 فكان في أثناء دوامه  يكلفه بأشياء بسيطة 





ما إن ينتهي منها حتى يأذن له رئيسه بالخروج







 ، وكان  أحياناً لا يتجاوز وجوده في العمل 





الساعتين ويقضى





 باقي ساعات يومه عند  زوجته 




يلقمها الطعام بيده ،




 ويضمها إلى صدره



 ويحكي لها القصص والروايات



 ليسليها وكلما تقدمت الأيام زادت الآلام ،




 والزوج يحاول جاهداً التخفيف  عنها .





 وكانت قد أعطت ممرضتها





صندوقا صغيرا


 طلبت منها الحفاظ عليه 




وعدم  تقديمه لأي كائن كان ،



 إلا لزوجها إذا وافتها المنية .











 وفي يوم الاثنين مساءً بعد صلاة العشاء كان الجو ممطراً






 وصوت زخات المطر  حين ترتطم بنوافذ الغرفة يرقص لها القلب فرحاً ..




 أخذ صاحبنا ينشد الشعر  على حبيبته




 ويتغزل في عينيها ،




 فنظرت له نظرة المودع وهي مبتسمة له ..




 فنزلت الدمعة من عينه لإدراكه بحلول ساعة





 الصفر




 وشهقت بعد ابتسامتها شهقة  خرجت معها روحها 




وكادت تأخذ من هول الموقف روح زوجها معها



  ولا أرغب في  تقطيع قلبي






 وقلوبكم



بذكر ما فعله حين توفاها الله





 ولكن بعد الصلاة عليها  ودفنها بيومين 






جاءت الممرضة التي كانت تتابع حالة زوجته





 فوجدته كالخرقة  البالية ، 





فواسته وقدمت له صندوقاً صغيراً





 قالت له:- إن زوجته طلبت منها  تقديمه له بعد أن يتوفاها الله ... 





فماذا وجد في الصندوق ؟‍!






 زجاجة عطر  فارغة ،



 وهي أول هدية قدمها لها بعد الزواج ... 




وصورة لهما في ليلة زفافهم .






 وكلمة 





( أحبك في الله )





 منقوشة على قطعة مستطيلة من الفضة 





وأعظم أنواع  الحب هو 





الذي يكون في الله 





ورسالة قصيرة سأنقلها كما جاء نصها تقريباً






 مع  مراعاة حذف الأسماء واستبدالها




 بصلة القرابة .








 الرسالة :--





 زوجي الغالي : لا تحزن على فراقي فوالله لو كتب لي عمر ثان لاخترت أن أبدأه معك ولكن أنت تريد وأنا أريد والله يفعل ما يريد .







 أخي فلان : كنت أتمنى أن أراك عريساً قبل وفاتي .





 أختي فلانة : لا تقسي على أبنائك بضربهم فهم أحباب الله ولا يحس بالنعمة غير فاقدها .









 عمتي فلانة ( أم زوجها ) : أحسنت التصرف حين طلبت من ابنك أن يتزوج من غيري لأنه جدير بمن يحمل اسمه من صالح الذرية بإذن الله .









 كلمتي الأخيرة لك يا زوجي الحبيب أن تتزوج بعد وفاتي حيث لم يبق لك عذر ،






 وأرجو أن تسمى أول بناتك بأسمي ،






 واعلم أني 






سأغار




 من زوجتك الجديدة حتى  وأنا في قبري ...








 هذه قصه واقعيه100%

*

----------


## غندور

*كلنا نريد ،والله يفعل ما يريد...
ياسلام على المشاعر الصادقة النبيلة...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مش قلت ليك ياياسر انت مبدع عديل 
بس تفارق كيف تخلينا

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

كلنا نريد ،والله يفعل ما يريد...
ياسلام على المشاعر الصادقة النبيلة...



شكرا علي التوقيع ياانكل
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ما اعظم الحب فى الله اللهم اجعلنا ممن يحبون فيه
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مش قلت ليك ياياسر انت مبدع عديل 
بس تفارق كيف تخلينا




افارقكم...لا لا لا مابقدر
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
و

*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

ما اعظم الحب فى الله اللهم اجعلنا ممن يحبون فيه



يديك العافيه......
وشكرا لك........
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*اللهم اجعل حبنا لكل من نعرف في الله
                        	*

----------

